# New CCI edit



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello all!
I have a doc that states he did an mullerectomy for upper lids w/ an bleph incison for ptosis

Op note reads

Inscision was made in the skin fold. Another incision superiorly was made and the excess skin excised. Hemostasis was obtained with cautery. The orbital septum was excised nasally and prolapsed fat removed and cauterized. The lid was everted and ptosis clamp was used to grasp approx. 6mm of the conjuctiva superior to the tarsal border. A 5-0 chromic suture was brought through the skin and run in a mattess fashion under the clamps temporally to nasally.
The clamps were removed and excess Muller's muscle and conjunctiva excised.


15823 and 67908 are now mut exclusive...Would this be enough to bill both?


15823-RT
15823-LT
67908-59,RT
67908-59,RT???

Any thoughts would be great


----------

